# Been Beaufort Biking - TDF 2007 report



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Another long overdue ride report here.

As some of you know, every summer I organise a biking extravaganza centred on either some incredibly challenging cyclosportive (or two) and the TDF. This trip usually takes place in one of the mountainous ranges of France and involves a core set of friends and family along with a few new characters every year (oftentimes from RBR!)

This past summer, the trip took place in both the Alpes and the Pyrenees. We started off the alpine portion of the trip near Bourg d'Oisans to do the gruelling Marmotte Cyclosportive (http://www.sportcommunication.com/GT/epreuve2.php?langue=2&trophee=128). We followed up on this with a week of biking around Beaufort where we rented a house and closed off the trip by splitting up. The A-team stayed near Beaufort to watch the TDF pass through and the B-Team headed off to the Pyrenees to ride the equally gruelling Etape du Tour (www.letapedutour.fr).

The protagonists: IP (my Cat 1 cousin from Colorado), his buddy BR, Tour de Philippe stalwart MarkS (from RBR), Werdna (my training partner and fellow RBR'r) and his friend, MH.... oh and yours truly. We missed out on Teoteoteo who would have made the trip complete but other than that, you could not have imagined a better group!

The condensed version of this post: Best.....TdPhillippe......Ever!!

The long version follows below.

Everyone met at Casa de Philippe in Paris the day before the trip for a big 4th of July BBQ and get to know each other gathering.

The next day, we TGV'd down to Grenoble, picked up our registrations and headed out to our Gite D'Etape (travelers' hostel) in Besse for a copious meal before the Marmotte the next day.

The pictures below start off w/ BR at the train station and follow up with pictures from the Marmotte (where Bigpinkt from RBR put in an excellent ride: see http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=101309&highlight=marmotte and http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=99390&highlight=vaujany) and follow up with some pictures taken around Besse.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Been Beaufort Biking 2*

So off we go to our house near Beaufort - The next week was perfect.... wake up and do some riding, come home for the aperitif, prepare and eat a great meal, card games and off to sleep. Some pictures taken on the shorter rides during the week.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Been Beaufort Biking #3*

Three of the rides we did stand out in particular. The first one started from Beaufort (in the rain), up the Col des Saisies (in the snow), up the col des Aravis (in the bitter cold) and back (in the cold, rain and snow). 

One thing I learned: Newspaper hats arewhere its at....

On the downside: I was completely drained at the end of the day -- despite the fine meal we had at the Col des Aravis.

On the upside: Misery loves company -- thankfully MH and I finished the ride together, otherwise I might have offed myself to get out of my misery.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Been Beaufort Biking #4*

One of the best rides was the day we rode from Beaufort over the Cormet de Roseland to Bourg St. maurice and from there (at least for the Colorado contingent) on to Italy over the Col du Petit St. Bernard.

Werdna was so enthralled by the scenery that he rode off the road on the way over. More scare than harm but for once I was able to keep up with him in the climbs after the incident!

Great day, beautiful landscapes, excellent company -- what more could you ever ask for?


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Been Beaufort Biking #5*

Another day, another ride....

Just putzing around Beaufort up to the Col des Saisies the back way.

However, on the way up we spot some primo Cepe Mushrooms (Porcini) - the whole nature of the ride changes into a roadside mushroom hunt. This is an important task since we are forraging for our dinner!


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Been Beaufort Biking #6*

A word about our home life ... I'll pass over the rabid flying squirrel incident to protect the guilty.

Things I learned:

1. Teo was sorely missed... where's a competent bike mechanic when you need one?
2. BR - vasoconstriction is a great recovery technique. Mountain streams will do nicely for this.
3. You can smoke and cook merguez and fennel at the same time!
4. Goats milk .... meh
5. Did you know Uno cards can be used as Poker Chips? They can.
6. Beaufort Cheese is aged by the thousands
6. Werdna rocks the chocolat cake .... 
7. Buckwheat pasta+Lardons+Beaufort+Cream+Cepes=heaven
8. Mealtime is the right time....


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Been Beaufort Biking #7*

After a splendiferous week - Werdna, MarkS and I drove across the south of France to ride the Etape. Sorry, no pictures of the actual event (We were riding it hard!) but a few pictures of the before and after in Foix and Toulouse. We carbo-loaded at a Couscous restaurant -- there may have been other factors involved in our choice of eatery....MarkS complained of mild neck pain the next day.....

Also, check out the breakfast spread the nice Granny's who put us up laid out for us every morning! I finished the Etape w/ Werdna which put us in the top 3rd(ish) - it was brutal. Werdna is an "eat machine". He can put away 5000 calories and still lose weight!

Meanwhile, the A-Team was slumming it back at Beaufort, camping on the side of the road, cheering the TDF, pushing Robbie McEwen up the climbs shmoozing w/ Bradly Wiggins, Tommy B, Chris Horner et al and generally living it up, TDF-style. I understand that not much sleep was involved.

T-thhat-thhats all folks!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I hate you!

BTW can I come along next year?

Please, please, please.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Yeah, I'm feeling the "hate" (Uzziefly's w/ you on that count!). Next year is booked up and maxed out already ... I've started a waiting list for 2009!


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

Awesome report- great photos.

Is one of you from High Gear Cyclery in Stirling, NJ?
I bought my first (adult) bike there.

My wife's family has a place in SW France; I've been numerous times but have not yet had my own bike there- pics like this goad me towards getting a Ritchey Breakaway and not going anywhere without it.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Werdna worked and raced at High Gear. He just spent the last 1.5 years "studying" in Paris. In fact, I think he spent most of his time riding and eating!


----------



## Tachymetres (Apr 18, 2004)

*What a small world! I rode up the Val D'Isere with your cousin....*

I was in Tigne for the TDF and took a ride up the Val D'Isere on a rest day. Met a couple of riders from Colorado in the Moots team kits. Chatted a bit and rode with them until we came upon Brad Wiggins riding slowly up the road. Really nice guy! Here's my pic of that day.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Wow - that is a coincidence!! My cousin and BR and MH loved the rest day riding. They also said that Bradley was a really nice fellow.

Small world indeed!

Cheers.


----------



## Tachymetres (Apr 18, 2004)

*Here's another of a couple guys hanging out at the summit*

Great pics and thanks for sharing!


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

philippec said:


> The condensed version of this post: Best.....TdPhillippe......Ever!!
> 
> .


I concur -- the Best Tour de Philippe ever. 

This morning I was looking at RBR before I left the house for work. I have been wimping out on riding my bike to work lately and it was 22 degrees outside. I had the car keys in my hand, but the trip report inspired me to put on the lycra and ride to work. I felt a lot warmer today than I did when we were climbing the Col des Saises in the rain and snow. 

Here are some random comments about the Tour de Philippe, in no particular order.

The Tour is not for vegetarians. My inner carnivore was screaming with delight at the meals that we had. You know that you are living high off the hog (and every other animal) when the butcher in town knows who you are and gets a big smile when you enter the shop.

Take the Mushroom Hunt option on the Tour. Philippe organized two mushroom hunts. I went on the first one and everything I was wearing was soaked, including the only pair of non-bike shoes and non-bike short pants that I had with me. That's why I had to buy the boy capri pants that you see in the cheese cave picture. When Philippe suggested a second hunt while we were out riding, I decided that I would keep riding alone while the rest of the group headed into the woods. It was a big mistake. I was zipping down a one-lane road from an obscure col when I car turned the corner. I hit the brakes, fell and managed to inflict a great deal of road rash and a huge bruise upon myself. The only consolation: The mushrooms were very good and I ate the lion's share because I needed the extra nutrients to cure my injuries.

Even Philippe snores when he is sleeping. During the first two nights of the Tour, we were staying in a dormitory-like room near Alpe d'Huez -- six of us in three bunk beds. I will admit it -- I snore, loudly. Philippe was accusing others, too, of snoring. Well, on the second night, I was awakened by loud snoring. I could tell that others were awake, too. We did a whispered roll call. Everyone responded. Except, when we whispered "Philippe" all we heard was SNORE.

Philippe is a closet card shark. We decided to play Poker. Philippe claimed that he did not know how to play. Guess who took everyone's money? 

The only thing that was missing on the 2007 Tour was teoteoteo.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Great stuff. MarkS is a lucky dog. You need to come pay us a visit. We can make it fun but we can't make it as pretty as that stuff.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

While I was struggling up the Telegraph during the Marmotte your boy from Colorado passed me like he had a motor on his bike. He started in the second wave so I had 30 minute head start on him and he was already flying by me.

Now that I see you guys were hanging out with Johann Bruyneel...perhaps now I know the secret to his climbing performance.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

I started looking at these pictures like 2 hours ago and because of WORK I just got done. Great pics, thanks for sharing. One of these days I would love to do some riding like that. Thanks again.


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

Great shots.

Why do I know the town of Beaufort? Is it right at the base of he Cormet de Roseland? Seems like our group had a post-stage drink there in '05. We stayed at a hotel owned by the French skier Picard, I believe, in the hills above Beaufort.


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

These pictures are so fantastically wonderful. Thank you, Phillipe, for posting them. 

PS - I'll be there in 2009 whether you like it or not.


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

i was there is 2007 as well (also 2006). here is a pic of me climbing Alpe D'Huez in 2007. BTW, I live a few miles from that High Gear shop in Stirling. I will be going again this year (alps only). anyone else going? for what its worth, I've lost 15lbs since this photo


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Phillipe don't worry as I am back on for 2008 and I have more tools in my tool kit. We'll stop off at Mr Bricolage put together a bike wash kit. I am the worlds worst wrench but at least the bikes will be clean! By the way I finished my travel bike yesterday taking a page from the Philipe book, a Litespeed Classic, though mine is dressed out in Shitmano, as it's what I had in the spare bin. 

Brilliant post as always my friend, careful on the Merguez, you don't want to walk the very first small hill at the Etape now do you? Also, nice work on the corkscrew turns photo into Flumet, when I saw Beaufort I knew that pic would be in the mix. 

MarkS that is a classic photo with the belly dancer.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

MB1 said:


> I hate you!
> 
> BTW can I come along next year?
> 
> Please, please, please.



We're a bunch of softies, MB1 are you willing to cut your normal daily mileage total in half? I'd love to have you but am afraid of the mileage monster, the man, and myth of MB1. MarkS and I look for the short route and my other role is to convice Philipe to shorten the mileage by suggesting we should get started on gathering dinner supplies. I can't wait for the MB1 version in all seriousness, between Philipe and yourself the photos alone will be fantastic.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

My God, that scenery is absolutely gorgeous. I'd love to ride those roads someday.

Great pics and writeup - thanks a ton!!


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

teoteoteo said:


> MarkS that is a classic photo with the belly dancer.


The kid in the background with a pacifier in its mouth saved my @ss when Mrs. S saw the photo.  Her reaction was: Well, it must have been pretty innocent if there were people there with kids young enough to have pacifiers in their mouths. Actually, for some reason, Mrs.S trusts me when I am on the Tour de Philippe. I guess Mrs. S has figured out that her only competition is "la petite reine," and she is willing to share me with her.


----------



## werdna (Feb 6, 2004)

I'd like to think that I was doing more in France than riding and eating, but it took up a large amount of time.

What I learned: put newspaper over your thighs when you don't have knee warmers, and it is near freezing. It is possible to hike bare feet and find good mushrooms. *Always* look at the road, and don't stray a long glance at the scenery when going downhill at 45mph.

Thanks for the great trip and photos.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

BBB #4, picture 12 -- from the looks of the skidmarks running off the road, you weren't the only one to gaze off in a moment of distraction!


----------



## luv2cruz (Oct 30, 2005)

Fabulous photos, what kind of camera do you use? I need one.....


----------

